# Nissan Micra Driver!



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I was driving back to the office this morning and was sat at traffic lights. On a one lane road, a Nissan Micra pulls up beside me and i assumed it was turning left.

It doesn't and tries to race me so i just drove normally and it being on the left hand side didn't manage to "undertake" me but almost drove into some parked cars  . I could see he was trying to push me out so i deliberately slowed down and he then had to wait for me to pass and the other cars behind him.

About 20/30 seconds later what did he do? Overtook several cars and then slammed on his brakes straight in front of me (probably hoping i would crash into him).

I went right where he went right and then saw him going through a red light.

What a twat. Where do these people learn to drive?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

F*****g asshole :x . Sorry to hear that Orgy. Sounds like you had a lucky near miss . Hope you were OK 

I had a foreign merc driver do that to me last week at a set of traffic light. Typically HE was in wrong lane (right hand to go right) then decided to drive like they all do over in their own country and crosses right over my lane to go straight on. TOSSER! :x :x :x :x :x.

If I hadn't been aware of his stupidity of driving as he approached the lights as some speed and noticing that he was also driving a left hand drive car, he would have nicely wiped out my whole drivers side  Prat!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

OK, he was a prize prat - but perhaps he was following the example set by the car alongside .....
I could see he was trying to push me out so i deliberately slowed down and he then had to wait for me to pass and the other cars behind him.

Flame suit on and ducking if required....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> What a twat. Where do these people learn to drive?


Afghanistan ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

PaulS said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > What a twat. Where do these people learn to drive?
> ...


Nice one! :lol:


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

See? A Nissan Micra again. :roll:.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A Definate LOLOLOL :lol: :wink: .

Actually that has got me thinking now. Big Issue anyone?  :-*


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

From Viz's Top Tips:

"Nissan Micra drivers, strap a lighted sparkler to your roof. You drive your car like a fucking dodgem, so you may as well make it look like one"

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> From Viz's Top Tips:
> 
> "Nissan Micra drivers, strap a lighted sparkler to your roof. You drive your car like a fucking dodgem, so you may as well make it look like one"
> 
> :lol:


HaHaHa...Too right.

Guy - thanks for the compliment. I was only driving this way as i could see that is what he wanted to do and where as the rest of the driving world form an orderly queue, and fucking Nissan Micra driver has to go squeeze in at the edge of the next invisible lane and drive like a fucking anus.

Part of me feels he went through the red light so that i wasn't sitting behind him in case i got out of the car and confronted him. :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Steve_Mc said:


> From Viz's Top Tips:
> 
> "Nissan Micra drivers, strap a lighted sparkler to your roof. You drive your car like a fucking dodgem, so you may as well make it look like one"
> 
> :lol:


yes but could a micry carry the extra weight of a sparkler ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> fucking Nissan Micra driver has to go squeeze in at the edge of the next invisible lane and drive like a fucking anus.


Que Vlastan!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> From Viz's Top Tips:
> 
> "Nissan Micra drivers, strap a lighted sparkler to your roof. You drive your car like a fucking dodgem, so you may as well make it look like one"
> 
> :lol:


Modro or Quattro? :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

no wonder TT drivers have got a reputation for being arrogant d**kheads
(and no its not all down to jampoTT)
bad driving is down to the driver not the car!
HELLO!
And consider this, if you were on the same level of existance as the bad driver you wouldnt know that the problem existed
so which would you rather be: A superior driver on a road full of idiots or an idiot on the road blissfully unaware a higher level of ability exists?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

bad driving is indeed down to the driver, not the car.

But why is it that so many bad drivers just happen to drive Micras????

and - if you are blisfully unaware that a higher level of ability exists, would you not think that you were a superior driver


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Micro baiting did not help though.....you should have just let him/her go one and away.... problem solved no more agro.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

and - if you are blisfully unaware that a higher level of ability exists said:


> now your getting the point, just because you think it, or are aware of it, doesnt give you the right to go round expressing it to people that are less fortunate than you. what next ,a stroll round an inner city slum waving Â£50 notes shouting losers!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

saint said:


> The Micro baiting did not help though.....you should have just let him/her go one and away.... problem solved no more agro.


I should've done (i wasn't in my TT but the Beema i'm driving as my car is very nearly sold) but when these sort of incidents happen i can't ignore it.

I know it sounds arrogant but i felt if i taught him a lessonm he wouldn't have done it again. I didn't do anything wrong apart from slowing down when he tried to cut in from the left.

It was him that;

Overtook
Slammed on the brakes
Didn't indicate to go right
Went through a red light

I couldn't be bothered chasing him as i'm not that sort of bloke so i just left him to crash his crappy blue 53 reg Micra


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > The Micro baiting did not help though.....you should have just let him/her go one and away.... problem solved no more agro.
> ...


ha! you really cant grasp the concept that its the driver not the car can ya?
there must be thousands of decent drivers out there that drive micra's but you have to pull their car down because you think theyre crappy compared to what we are lucky enough to own.
the fact of the matter is if you had the good grace to have let the driver in in the first place none of the above would have happend.and you would have left the impression that TT drivers are courteous and well adjusted members of the auto world.
you making fun of cheaper cars to reinforce a self deluded sense of importance is arrogance of the first degree, and does an injustice to the rest of the TT community


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I couldn't be bothered chasing him as i'm not that sort of bloke so i just left him to crash his crappy blue 53 reg Micra


Probably worked really hard and saved like mad to buy that to get from A to B aswell!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> there must be thousands of decent drivers out there that drive micra's


Nope. As stated somewhere above (diry?) crap drivers are attracted to Micras. There may well be one or two good Micra drivers, in fact there may well be a few poor drivers who have bought TT's. But on balance most people who buy micras can't drive and are a hazard to all other road users. Perhaps it's because they don't care about driving, however I doubt, as you purport, it's entirely a money thing.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I actually think it is more like TT drivers who can't drive because they don't just realise the perfomance of the damn thing and end up wrapped round trees! I have seen more TT's bashed up and written off than Micras! Now who are the hazardous drivers? :roll:


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I actually think it is more like TT drivers who can't drive because they don't just realise the perfomance of the damn thing and end up wrapped round trees! I have seen more TT's bashed up and written off than Micras! Now who are the hazardous drivers? :roll:


This is an old argument. You are not likely to see many Micras wrapped around trees because driving everywhere at 10mph in the middle of the road does not usually result in that type of accident. However if one accepts that the point of vehicular transport is to get somewhere just a little bit quicker than this.........

Further, Micra drivers are amongst the least aware of what is going on around them that I have ever seen, they probably stay accident free themselves because of the fact that they are not sure where 2nd gear is. This makes them the worlds worst IMO, I.e. people who cause accidents all around them whilst still considering themselves to be a tree hugging friend of all.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh well I don't drive a micra so phew  .... I drive a nice 04 sporty Sports Ka  ...Proud n Happy 8)  :wink: . And it's fast n zippy :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> and - if you are blisfully unaware that a higher level of ability exists said:
> 
> 
> > now your getting the point, just because you think it, or are aware of it, doesnt give you the right to go round expressing it to people that are less fortunate than you. what next ,a stroll round an inner city slum waving Â£50 notes shouting losers!
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thousands of micras near where my parents live never seem to move just sat in a big car park covered in plastic :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


I can grasp the concept that it was a bad driver not the car, i merely put this as the title because there have been about hundreds of "Crap Driver" threads and this is how i was feeling at the time.

I have come across many more Volvo drivers that can't drive well but yet again you'll probably argue it's the driver not the car which of course it is BUT certain people go for certain cars.

Volvo drivers IMO go for Volvos cos they're deemed to be incredibly safe and if you're a bad driver - or shall i rephrase that - not very confident at driving, you'll probably go for a safe car hence picking a Volvo.

I didn't know Micras had a stigma attached to them of having owners who were dire drivers but i know now after this threads responses, and my 1st hand experience.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

[/quote]Simply pointing out that if anyone is arrogant enough to believe that there is nothing more that they could possibly learn about driving, there is a reasonable chance that they are.

Quite what this has to do with Â£50 notes, I have no idea sorry


> i dont recall saying that anyone on a higher level of driving hadnt got anything more to learn. on the contary, you wouldnt acheive it without taking on board lesson's learnt everyday on the road.( and perhaps not deliberately keeping pace with a slower car in order to run them into a row of parked cars is one of them)
> 
> it may well be that crap drivers are attracted to micra's but that doesnt make the car "crap". by transfering your shortcomings of the driver to the car you are then be-littleing decent people who cant afford a more quality car.
> as for the Â£50 notes ive no doubt you live in a nice area with dosh in your pocket.and no doubt ,people living in a slum are losers in comparason.but hopfully you wouldnt go round their estate expressing the fact.
> so why do it to micra drivers!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I owned a Micra as well as my TT until 24th January this year so am feeling very confused now.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> I owned a Micra as well as my TT until 24th January this year so am feeling very confused now.


well i reckon your in good company. how many driving instructers own micras?
are they crap drivers?
do they buy them cos theyre crap?

in my opinion the current model micra is one of the best cars in its class.
its reliable, economical,handles well and despite being built in england reasonably well put together.its shame that certain members of this forum who should know better do such a dis-service to a well conceived product that is such a credit to all our boys in sunderland. :-*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> perhaps not deliberately keeping pace with a slower car in order to run them into a row of parked cars is one of them


Well, it made me laugh :lol:



stephengreen said:


> it may well be that crap drivers are attracted to micra's but that doesnt make the car "crap". by transfering your shortcomings of the driver to the car you are then be-littleing decent people who cant afford a more quality car.
> as for the Â£50 notes ive no doubt you live in a nice area with dosh in your pocket.and no doubt ,people living in a slum are losers in comparason.but hopfully you wouldnt go round their estate expressing the fact.
> so why do it to micra drivers!


I do live in a nice area, but now YOUR trying to stereotype people - i mix with all manner of people from friends who live in the ghetto of bow, east london to friends of my parents who are quite rich so no, i don't consider people who "live in slums" to be losers.

If you read my last post i said it was how i was feeling at the time and if you look at the title of the thread - if this question was addressed at me, you'll see it says "Nissan Micra Driver" not "Nissan Micra Drivers". Therefore, i was only recalling one case of bad driving involving a Micra.

Not wishing to drag up new material in this "argument" but, i let the Micra overtake me, i could have quite easily accelerated so he couldn't get back into the lane, but i let him, knowing that if i did accelerate, it could have been a sorry tale for both his car and him.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Cripes you have a pop at a particular car because in your experience you find that most drivers in one do about 10 mph everywhere and quite often seem utterly unaware of what is around them...... and somebody has to go and get all PC about it.

FFS, it's just a few opinions that seem to be common is all. Nobody has actually done a statistical survey AFAIK.

And quite what it has to do with money in any shape or form I really cant see at all. Whoever could afford a new micra could also have bought a mini or a fiesta or any other small box, even a 5 year old mild performance car of some sort, but for some reason those cars haven't registered nearly as many examples in my (note: non-statistical) experience of crap driving.

Whatever.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

That was opinion as well.

The reason (or one of them) that i like this forum is that you can express your opinion, and people generally agree with you.

Then you get someone like stephen green who has to get all matter of fact with you :x :roll:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> That was opinion as well.
> 
> The reason (or one of them) that i like this forum is that you can express your opinion, and people generally agree with you.
> 
> Then you get someone like stephen green who has to get all matter of fact with you :x :roll:


well one of the reasons i like this forum is that you can post an opinion and people DONT NECESSARILY AGREE withyou! :roll:

" but, i let the Micra overtake me, i could have quite easily accelerated so he couldn't get back into the lane, but i let him, knowing that if i did accelerate, it could have been a sorry tale for both his car and him."

i suppose from the above quote we should all feel grateful that you decided to drive within the law!
thank you!!! thank you thank you!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm sorry, tried to let this one wash over me........


stephengreen said:


> it may well be that crap drivers are attracted to micra's but that doesnt make the car "crap". by transfering your shortcomings of the driver to the car you are then be-littleing decent people who cant afford a more quality car.


Strangely, I think you will find it impossible to find any of my posts having a dig at Nissan Micras.
You *will* however, find several why I have expressed my opinion of the drivers of (2 in particular) of said vehicle.



> as for the Â£50 notes ive no doubt you live in a nice area with dosh in your pocket.and no doubt ,people living in a slum are losers in comparason.but hopfully you wouldnt go round their estate expressing the fact.
> so why do it to micra drivers!


I do indeed live in a nice area, thank you very much, and I do also have a small amount of dosh in my pocket. Not lots, but enough to keep me going.
Again thank you.

However, as I have experienced 1st hand the highs and lows of living in a slum, I *do* take offense to you labelling all such residents as 'losers'.

If indeed, this was not your intention, please feel free to edit your post.

If however, you have simply assumed that *I* look on them as 'losers', I suggest that you stop trying to get inside *my* head.

As to him driving within the law.....
I'm completly guessing here, possibly wide of the mark....
From L8Origies original post, it would appear that the said Micra driver overtook several cars and then pulled infront, turned right (without indicating) and jumped a red light.

but I guess we'll ignore that, and just jump on a 'what I thought about doing' statement eh? 

Ok.
I'm bored with this now.

Stephen - If you want to have another personal (and misguided) dig at me, please feel free to do so, but please IM me to let me know.

Thank You


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Well said DIRY, there's far too much thought going into some of these posts in this thread, and since about the end of page 1 it has been Stephen Green vs DIRY and L8 ORGY.

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

SteveS said:


> Cripes you have a pop at a particular car because in your experience you find that most drivers in one do about 10 mph everywhere and quite often seem utterly unaware of what is around them...... and somebody has to go and get all PC about it.
> 
> FFS, it's just a few opinions that seem to be common is all. Nobody has actually done a statistical survey AFAIK.
> 
> ...


I know, I know, I know. Next thing people will be making sweeping statements about crap BMW drivers. :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

garyc said:


> I know, I know, I know. Next thing people will be making sweeping statements about crap BMW drivers. wink:


ROFL :lol:

(I know I said I wouldn't watch this anymore, but saw that L8 and gary had replied )

L8 Orgy -


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And Sport Ka drivers.....? What about these lovely little drivers who can tuck their little baby's here, there, 'n' everywhere  :-*....Oh yeah, class me and my car as crap because it's small and I'll swing for you!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> And Sport Ka drivers.....? What about these lovely little drivers who can tuck their little baby's here, there, 'n' everywhere  :-*....Oh yeah, class me and my car as crap because it's small and I'll swing for you!


 :lol: LOL

I'll make sure to stay well clear of that topic then


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

_I am a poor little Nissan Micra owner who normally is quiet and timid because I know there are nasty drivers out on the road who drive BMWâ€™s, Fords, Mercs, etc, etc. Normally they are NOT Audi drivers (sycophant bit over with).

I was on my way to hospital to see my wife and newly born daughter because they were both in the ICU having had serious complications at the birth just 9 hours earlier. I was taking my wifeâ€™s clean nightclothes and the silky edged blanket my baby was ever going to have in my car on the way to hospital. (You can see where this is going by now surelyâ€¦. :twisted: )

I was pushing and racing and found a gap at some traffic lights where a nice generous TT driver who had been hogging the centre of the road had left enough room for me to get past on his inside. Iâ€™m not used to jumping lights and rushing when they change but the man in the TT was off like a bullet from a gun keeping level with me and he pushed me towards a line of parked cars, forcing me to stop. I didnâ€™t pull out because Iâ€™m not used to such fast driving, (normally itâ€™s 10mph in the middle of the road :-* ) and I had to let him and the other cars pass by. I didnâ€™t want to cause upset to them.

After they had gone, I carried on and was just able to overtake all of them again (I had found 2nd gear :lol: ). I was going to speak with the man in the TT but, I thought of my wife and child and carried on again, rushing through the lights in front on rather late amber. When I got to hospital, both my wife and baby daughter were dead. They had died just seconds before I got there in each others arms, I never saw them alive again. 

Thank you nice man in the TT, for not letting me be there to treasure the last breaths of my wife and child.
Thank you nice man in the TT for teaching me the driving lesson I so desperately needed.
Thank you nice man in the TT for gloating over the fact that you car is faster than mine.
Thank you nice man in the TT man for teaching me that every TT driver is a better driver than I could ever be._

Always nice to have a story ending with the grateful thanks of a fellow driverâ€¦. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kiss my butt :-*  8) :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> And Sport Ka drivers.....? What about these lovely little drivers who can tuck their little baby's here, there, 'n' everywhere  :-*....Oh yeah, class me and my car as crap because it's small and I'll swing for you!


Ka? Ka. Ka. Ka. Ka. Ka.

Say it fast and it sounds just like a similie for poo. I rest my case :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Get it right more like 'KACK'! hahahahhaha  .....and when the TT arrives it will be TTTTTTTTTTTTTT more like 'tits' with a stammer! oooooerrrrrrrrrrr :wink: :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Guy your post braught a tear to my eye  :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Guy said:


> _I am a poor little Nissan Micra owner who normally is quiet and timid because I know there are nasty drivers out on the road who drive BMWâ€™s, Fords, Mercs, etc, etc. Normally they are NOT Audi drivers (sycophant bit over with).
> 
> I was on my way to hospital to see my wife and newly born daughter because they were both in the ICU having had serious complications at the birth just 9 hours earlier. I was taking my wifeâ€™s clean nightclothes and the silky edged blanket my baby was ever goingto have in my car on the way to hospital. (You can see where this is going by now surelyâ€¦. :twisted: )
> 
> ...


If this is aimed at me, which it obviously is, read (one of) my post(s) on the 2nd page where i said "i wasn't in my TT but the Beema".

Corr, people today!! I can't believe since i posted this topic, a TT has cut up a Micra after all this talk.

Tut. *Drivers* - not cars - nowadays.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

indeed it did.

A timely reminder that there are 2 sides to every story 

Burn in Hell L8Orgy! :evil: 
The SHAME of it! :evil:

I mean - being overtaking by a MICRA!!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: BIG :wink:

(can you tell I'm not taking this too seriously anymore? )

PS. Abi - Sports Ka = TT after a boil wash 
And I'm not going anywhere near you stammer LOL


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Ka? Ka. Ka. Ka. Ka. Ka.
> 
> Say it fast and it sounds just like a similie for poo. I rest my case :wink:


Kaka is indeed Finnish for a number 2 :wink: (ah the joys of having Finnish nieces and nephews)

I'm sure Micra must translate as "gutless fartwagon" in some language around the world.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This thread is really making me laugh ALOT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Ka? Ka. Ka. Ka. Ka. Ka.
> ...


Of course in the Micra, one can still opt for the optional colostomy bag and bi-focal windscreen Comfort Pack.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> I'm sure Micra must translate as "gutless fartwagon" in some language around the world.


wouldn't it be 'gutlagon' or something?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Guy your post braught a tear to my eye  :wink:


 :twisted: Glad to help wherever I can. :twisted:

b.t.w. My youngest was offered a (very limited) choice of cars after passing her test. She said, after it was pointed out a Ka was an option, "One of those, it looks like a nappy, I'm not driving about in a nappy!"  
I suppose it fits with kakakakakakakaka


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

garyc said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Ha Ha, i think my grandma was hoping to get this option but with tinted glass as well :wink:

Thanks for the nice comment as ever Guy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Ha Ha, i think my grandma was hoping to get this option but with tinted glass as well


Whata babe! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

And, like you Abi, the 22inch alloys with spinners


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think I'll stick to me 16's on me Sport Ka...the 22s are for real cars...The TT


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

garyc said:


> I know, I know, I know. Next thing people will be making sweeping statements about crap BMW drivers. :wink:


Don't I know it :roll:, I had one before the TT for those that don't know. Did I complain it was an unfair and unjust accusation? Well I tried, but it does seem to have a ring of truth about it (at least around here and IMO, before anyone starts up again), so my protestations rang a little hollow. At least it wasn't an oil fired job, however fast they are :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

SteveS said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know, I know. Next thing people will be making sweeping statements about crap BMW drivers. :wink:
> ...


....all cars run on oil :wink:


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

No they don't .

Of course in terms of the distinction I was making, strictly speaking you're right :wink:.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh yes they do. 

But I know what you meant. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh yes they do.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh yes they do.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok, lets cut the intermediate stages....... All cars are solar powered :wink:.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I drive my car with my legs like the Flinstones


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Can't we get back to Micra drivers again please.... :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

r1 said:


> Can't we get back to Micra drivers again please.... :wink:


Yes. They are for learner drivers, the elderely and the disabled  :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

PaulS said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't we get back to Micra drivers again please.... :wink:
> ...


HaHaHa.

Glad i didn't post this otherwise certain people would be ranting again :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

how can such a small car cause such a big argument :?: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> how can such a small car cause such a big argument :?: [smiley=argue.gif]


Who's arguing? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't look a micra driver without laughing and thinking about you bitches ranting and raving about them  :wink:.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL!

Ranting - yes

Raving - don't think so 

Well - apart from one person anyway 

But of course, it is the drivers who are at fault


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> LOL!
> 
> Raving - don't think so
> 
> ...


HaHa :lol:

On top form today Dirty.

Oops, sorry DIRY


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I thank you! 

Do me best to keep you lot amused and happy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

...LOL...That you do 'dirty' :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't we get back to Micra drivers again please.... :wink:
> ...


Exactly when did they stop making them in light blue only and add that extra wheel? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

PMSL :lol: ......where the hell do some of you get these such funny fabby piccies from? Wicked! :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> ...LOL...That you do 'dirty' :lol: :lol:


LOL - glad to help 

PS - dirTTy I might go for.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

D.I.R.Y - Go for it then go out and replace ya TT with a completely dirty and filthy micra  :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Abi - you've been reading my MER post haven't you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Abi - you've been reading my MER post haven't you


Oh is that a new thread for bald men? :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

garyc said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


I think it was 2002 they introduced the revolutionary new 4th wheel.

Competitors are still gasping for breath after such an amazing invention.

It makes the DSG gearbox look like something the dog coughed up :lol:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


Amazing! getting a Beemer and a Micra mixed up! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I know. What a twunt. :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

garyc said:


> > Amazing! getting a Beemer and a Micra mixed up! :lol:
> 
> 
> I know. What a twunt. :roll:


 aha!

you talking Micra there Gary?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > > Amazing! getting a Beemer and a Micra mixed up! :lol:
> ...


Could be. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had an encounter with a micra this morning in my local car park which I was gently driving behind and had to stop to let it park :roll: .

How many times does it take to do a reverse manouvre in a micra? According to this particular one ........4 minutes (yes I timed ther driver and was a *she*) and 6 manouvres going forward and backwards :roll: and even then it was parked on the pi$$ :roll: :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

obviously Driver Error 
Not the car at all. 
No nonono No! 

4 minutes!
blimey, I do the shopping in less than that!
(well how long can it take to pick up some beer and a DVD )


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

a mate told me a story that reminded me of the first post on this thread.
he came home and opened his door to to be met by a scene of utter vandalism. stood in the middle it all was his dog,part of the settee in mouth.upon seeing his owner the dog started wagging in his tail and bounding up to him and rolled over waiting to be made a fuss of!
:lol: 
sound familiar? :lol:

And as for not getting in someones head, it doesnt take a leap of imagination to surmise that if you can tar the whole micra driving community with a brush for the actions of a few, then why wouldnt you pidgeon hole slum dwellers because of the same thought process (or lack of) 
ive no doubt that micra drivers resent being labeled as much as you did. 
saying you dont because you know one or two decent ones is hippocritical
but dont worry its difficult to be annoyed when your not surprised! :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> a mate told me a story that reminded me of the first post on this thread.
> he came home and opened his door to to be met by a scene of utter vandalism. stood in the middle it all was his dog,part of the settee in mouth.upon seeing his owner the dog started wagging in his tail and bounding up to him and rolled over waiting to be made a fuss of!
> :lol:
> sound familiar? :lol:


Errrr, no it doesn't sound familiar, and i don't see the relevance between this post and my first post which you relate to but never mind.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > a mate told me a story that reminded me of the first post on this thread.
> ...


because the bloody dog didnt realise it had done owt wrong either!
the thread was started off by a boast of bad driving and then a post on here looking for a pat on the head.
well the dog didnt get one either!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I didn't read about him getting told of though either ( :!: )

I half wish i'd never posted this thread now but the other half of me thinks - well, a lot of people certainly seem to agree me.

You can't have it both ways, and i suppose that's what this forum an interesting place to post and read about various topics.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> I didn't read about him getting told of though either ( :!: )
> 
> I half wish i'd never posted this thread now but the other half of me thinks - well, a lot of people certainly seem to agree me.
> 
> You can't have it both ways, and i suppose that's what this forum an interesting place to post and read about various topics.





L8_0RGY said:


> I didn't read about him getting told of though either ( :!: )
> 
> I half wish i'd never posted this thread now but the other half of me thinks - well, a lot of people certainly seem to agree me.
> 
> You can't have it both ways, and i suppose that's what this forum an interesting place to post and read about various topics.


well i never!
we've agreed on somthing at last!  
ive no doubt alot of people didnt agree (with you) 
but at least we can agree to disagree!
:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Damn it! Was really looking forward to playing referee in that ring too  :-*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't read about him getting told of though either ( :!: )
> ...


I only agreed as i couldn't be bothered arguing anymore.

I had a Micra behind on the M4 this morning and i couldn't stop chuckling thinking of this thread.

I tried to take a couple of photos with my camera phone of it but the photo kept on coming out blurred, must have been cos they were driving too quickly


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> And as for not getting in someones head, it doesnt take a leap of imagination to surmise that if you can tar the whole micra driving community with a brush for the actions of a few, then why wouldnt you pidgeon hole slum dwellers because of the same thought process (or lack of)
> ive no doubt that micra drivers resent being labeled as much as you did.
> saying you dont because you know one or two decent ones is hippocritical
> but dont worry its difficult to be annoyed when your not surprised! :roll:


Stephen - I'm sorry, did I not make it clear that if you wanted to have another personal dig I would appreciate an IM from you informing me that you had done so?

Tell you what.
Seeing as how it would appear you can't be bothered to read the whole thing, I will recap.....

1) As I stated at the time, statistically - for me, based on actual events - I have a SIGNIFICANTLY higher chance of being hit by a Micra than by any other car. 
To use another dog analogy - if you had been attacked, in your life, by 3 different dogs, and 2 of them were (lets say - picking one completly at random, and with no slight intended AT ALL) Boxers, would you still treat all other Boxers *exactly* the same as any other dog? Or would that little voice in your head be saying 'hmm - Boxer. They don't like me - be careful'?

2) You are completly right. I *DO* pigeon hole people who live in slums. I pigeon hole them as 'people'. The only person who seems to think of them as a lower form of life would appear to be yourself, by using them in your example.

3) Hypocritical? What, by passing on the fact that I used to live in a slum, but refusing to label them the way you do?
Hmmm. According to my dictionary, a hypocrite is 'someone who appears to be what he is not', and hypocrisy is 'the practise of professing standards etc contrary to one's real character or actual behaviour'
Given that you have absolutely no idea of my character, and given that *I* can explain my reasons for my behaviour, I would appreciate an exaplaination as to exactly how you came up with that. Please.

So. To return to your original statement in here - methinks your imagination has made a leap too far sir.

You are, of course, more than welcome to your opinions, and I will fight to my dying breath to support your right to have those opinions.

I will not, however, sit back and let you make false accusations about my character.

A written apology will suffice - posted in here by preference.

Thank you, in anticipation.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Go on DIRY. [smiley=cheers.gif]

I've been getting so confused over which posts are meant for who i've given up trying to figure them out.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> bad driving is indeed down to the driver, not the car.
> 
> But why is it that so many bad drivers just happen to drive Micras????
> 
> and - if you are blisfully unaware that a higher level of ability exists, would you not think that you were a superior driver


I'd _know_ it :wink: 

[/i]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Forum Group hug anyone? :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just so no Micra drivers get upset why not use the names we use for these quality built cars -
Micra's Mini Mackemmobiles
Primera Mackemmobiles
Just to save the embarrasement of some innocent Micra driver :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > And as for not getting in someones head, it doesnt take a leap of imagination to surmise that if you can tar the whole micra driving community with a brush for the actions of a few, then why wouldnt you pidgeon hole slum dwellers because of the same thought process (or lack of)
> ...


i think perhaps an apology is due,but it would have to be made on your behalf and im not sure im qualified to make it :wink: 
as regards dogs, boxers dont drive cars. if they did any character default would be down to the dog, not the car.but i suspect we allready agree on this point.
i cant help thinking that if cars kept running into me [smiley=oops.gif] i would perhaps question my own spacial awareness as much as blaming a brand of car!  
the question of the slums and hypocrites is a little more complicated, so pay attention [smiley=book2.gif]

this started with the thought that if you considered yourself a superior driver (or could just pretend in some cases) then you wouldnt get so annoyed with lesser drivers because they are totaly oblivious that they are doing anything wrong, because they dont realise that a different dimension that the rest of us (average and above drivers) inhabit, exists.a bit like people living in a two dimensional world being total unaware that a third dimension exists.(this may sound pompus but it erradicates roadrage)
if you then go round berating them for their shortcomings its like going round said slum berating them for theirs [smiley=whip.gif] 
a little abstract or deep for some but there you go.
you get bad people living in slums same as you get bad drivers in micra's.
to label one, because of a few bad examples, but not the other, because you know one or two, is hypocritical. this wasnt an accusation it was an an observation, by which, i tend to form some of my opinions. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > stephengreen said:
> ...


 [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did we conclude whether or not, in the main, Micra drivers are twats or not?

I sort of think they are: as that dreadful Modro Twunt ad campaign, suggests to me that anyone with an ounce of common sense would reject the product on account of it's irritating and insulting advertising alone.

Not inflaming things further am i? :roll: :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Orgy - agreed! 

but what the heck - I'm enjoying this! 



stephengreen said:


> i think perhaps an apology is due,but it would have to be made on your behalf and im not sure im qualified to make it :wink:


why not? - you've seemed to feel qualified to make statements on my behalf before?



> as regards dogs, boxers dont drive cars. if they did any character default would be down to the dog, not the car.but i suspect we allready agree on this point.


yes - indeed we do, and no, they don't. But it still wouldn't stop me being wary of Boxers....



> i cant help thinking that if cars kept running into me [smiley=oops.gif] i would perhaps question my own spacial awareness as much as blaming a brand of car!


If you say so. Whatever does it for you really.
I suppose it really was *my* fault that the micra (driver) pulled onto the roundabout (and into my passenger door) when I was already going round it.
Damn! A bit more spacial awareness and I could have driven into the roundabout centre itself to avoid him!

Or I suppose I forced the other micra (driver) into using the turn right ONLY lane to go straight on, instead of the 'ahead and left' lane like the rest of us....
Again, Damn! I guess I should have realised he was going to try and squeeze both of us into one lane and braked to let him in!
Oh, that's right I did, didn't I.
Didn't stop him clipping my front wing tho, did it.....

Ok, I'm blathering on here. will keep the rest short.



> the question of the slums and hypocrites is a little more complicated, so pay attention [smiley=book2.gif]


Oh good!



> this started with the thought ........... removed ..........
> if you then go round berating them for their shortcomings its like going round said slum berating them for theirs [smiley=whip.gif]
> a little abstract or deep for some but there you go.


ah yes - the well know berating method of waving Â£50 notes under their noses! 
Well why didn't you say!
Makes perfect sense now.
Al there was me thinking you were going for the 'haha I've got lots of dosh and you haven't, rub your noses in it'.
How on Earth could I have got that impression :roll:



> you get bad people living in slums same as you get bad drivers in micra's.
> to label one, because of a few bad examples, but not the other, because you know one or two, is hypocritical. this wasnt an accusation it was an an observation, by which, i tend to form some of my opinions. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


d'ya know what - I can *almost* see your point on this bit.

lets just go back, for a moment, to what you originally posted, shall we?


> now your getting the point, just because you think it, or are aware of it, doesnt give you the right to go round expressing it to people that are less fortunate than you. what next ,a stroll round an inner city slum waving Â£50 notes shouting losers!


hmmmm.
So. you think that because I have stated that IMO lots of bad drivers drive Micras, I am being hypocritical by NOT saying that everyone living in a 'slum' is a 'loser', just because some of them might be.
hmmmm.

Nope, sorry, I retract my previous statement.
Don't see your point at all.
I might class people living in slums as several things - 'people' / 'down on their luck' / 'dignified' etc etc, but really don't understand why you think I should class them as losers.
Unless, of course, you know better from personal experiance?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


That's an interesting one - obviously you weren't making a call at the time, so I wonder if using a phone, but not as a phone, whilst driving is illegal? (Not a dig (although maybe it should be :wink: ) - just made me wonder. I guess they'd get you on DWDC&A ?

Clive


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

clived said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > stephengreen said:
> ...


 [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Whilst we are on the subject of broad brushstrokes I trust that nobody would consider the views of all the people with the same Christian name to be even broadly similar.......particularly one as common as Stephen.

Mind you, I have never met a Tristan that I liked much, hmmmm .


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

SteveS said:


> Whilst we are on the subject of broad brushstrokes I trust that nobody would consider the views of all the people with the same Christian name to be even broadly similar.......particularly one as common as Stephen.


well if they do im sure that you'd be the exception that proved the rule :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> *Did we conclude whether or not, in the main, Micra drivers are twats or not?*
> 
> I sort of think they are: as that dreadful Modro Twunt ad campaign, suggests to me that anyone with an ounce of common sense would reject the product on account of it's irritating and insulting advertising alone.
> 
> Not inflaming things further am i? :roll: :wink: :twisted:


The Silent Majority clearly agreed. Good. Job done. Next?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> well if they do im sure that you'd be the exception that proved the rule :wink:


Very probably :lol:.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

> So. you think that because I have stated that IMO lots of bad drivers drive Micras, I am being hypocritical by NOT saying that everyone living in a 'slum' is a 'loser', just because some of them might be.
> hmmmm.


well done, thats exactly what i think, you cant have it both ways


> I might class people living in slums as several things - 'people' / 'down on their luck' / 'dignified' etc etc, but really don't understand why you think I should class them as losers.
> Unless, of course, you know better from personal experiance?


well here it seems we have something in common.i do indeed have personal experiance of such living conditons. and no, i dont think you should class them all as losers, but ,not even you, could argue, that a small minority of them arnt
if you accept that some are, then it neatly loops you back to the top of this particular answer.
incidently, now thats out of the way, i think that you will find from earlier postings that i was standing up for the car not the drivers.its no more the cars fault for the driving standards of the driver then it is for the rented house for the burglaring activitys of its occupants.(as statistacly you are more likely to be burgled by its occupants than by those of a four bed detached) so, if you follow the example of certain postings on this thread, you now have to refer to such rented dwellings as "crappy"
talking of standards i notice that the instigator of this thread is no longer content to force cars into stationary traffic for his own amusment but wants to photograph em as well...while hes driving! FUCKING HELL! if after posting a thread about bad driving thats not ironic i dont know what is. ORGY methinks you bought the wrong car :mrgreen:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Stephen - one question

If I'm being hypoctical by being wary of all Micras (or their drivers while they are in their Micras, to be exact), whilst not classing people who live in 'slums' as 'losers'.....

what does it mean if I *were* to class these 'slum' dwellers as 'losers', but treat Micras (with same explanation as above) the same as I treat all other road users?

Would that make me a hypocrite too?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

I like it. Good argument. .


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I followed a brand new Nissan Micra this morning out of a petrol station (young driver, looked like a company rep) Normally, I would not have given it a second look, but due to the folklore on here, I did - and I felt genuinely sorry for the driver - Micras just look so _silly_ [smiley=clown.gif]

My first company car was a 1.6 _GL_ Cavalier (it had a rev counter :wink: ) now that was the dogs b******s :wink:


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

What does a "company rep" look like then? Short hair? Glasses? Jacket on a hanger in the back? One of those bluetooth earpieces? 
He could have been anything but you have determined merely by looking at him that he is 
/edit 
Sorry I simply can't allow you to continue with a post that is clearly designed merely to add fuel to the ongoing fire <SteveS Conscience>
/edit

NB. You swine, you just can't know how much I looked up to a 90Bhp Cavalier from my lowly 75Bhp Sierra (no tacho either  ).

:wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

SteveS said:


> What does a "company rep" look like then? Short hair? Glasses? Jacket on a hanger in the back? One of those bluetooth earpieces?
> He could have been anything but you have determined merely by looking at him that he is
> /edit
> Sorry I simply can't allow you to continue with a post that is clearly designed merely to add fuel to the ongoing fire <SteveS Conscience>
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: very good :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Did we conclude whether or not, in the main, Micra drivers are twats or not?
> 
> I sort of think they are: as that dreadful Modro Twunt ad campaign, suggests to me that anyone with an ounce of common sense would reject the product on account of it's irritating and insulting advertising alone.
> 
> Not inflaming things further am i? :roll: :wink: :twisted:


Guffaw :lol: :lol:

Don't give a flying feck as to the rights and wrongs of this thread, but this reply made me laugh out loud.

Nice one, Gary.

p.s. Having given it consideration, Micra drivers are twats. As are drivers of the following vehicles : 106, 206, anything Renault, anything Citroen, Almera, Fiesta, anything that is not German.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

German! - Hitler only had one ball didn't he? That makes him inadequate, small minded and a useless shagger :lol: :-*


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Stephen - one question
> 
> If I'm being hypoctical by being wary of all Micras (or their drivers while they are in their Micras, to be exact), whilst not classing people who live in 'slums' as 'losers'.....
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> > So. you think that because I have stated that IMO lots of bad drivers drive Micras, I am being hypocritical by NOT saying that everyone living in a 'slum' is a 'loser', just because some of them might be.
> > hmmmm.
> 
> 
> ...


I have given up answering posts in this thread as it's just got ridiculous, but what car do you think i should have.

A Merc SL AMG? 

A Ferrari 

A Maserati 

???


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

vagman said:


> p.s. Having given it consideration, Micra drivers are twats. As are drivers of the following vehicles : 106, 206, anything Renault, anything Citroen, Almera, Fiesta, anything that is not German.


Vaggers - have you got a moustache?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> I have given up answering posts in this thread as it's just got ridiculous, but what car do you think i should have.
> 
> A Merc SL AMG?
> 
> ...


Does it matter?
It's not the car that makes the driver as good he is.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I was replying Stephengreen's post where he said;

"ORGY methinks you bought the wrong car"


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

PaulS said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. Having given it consideration, Micra drivers are twats. As are drivers of the following vehicles : 106, 206, anything Renault, anything Citroen, Almera, Fiesta, anything that is not German.
> ...


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen - one question
> ...


So - Stephen, when we go back to your original posts, who exactly was it that 
a) stated that we should not treat Micra drivers differently to any other drivers (by implication, as you objected to me doing so), and
b) first bought up any sort of connection between 'slums' and 'losers'?

I'm confused - are you calling yourself a hypocrite?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > Don't I Recognise You? said:
> ...


a)i said that you shouldnt label the car as crappy just because it might have a crappy driver on board.
b)me


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

so, in answer to my question?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I like your picture D.I.R.Y...looks like a disabled Micra :-* :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

SteveS said:


> What does a "company rep" look like then? Short hair? Glasses? Jacket on a hanger in the back? One of those bluetooth earpieces?
> He could have been anything but you have determined merely by looking at him that he is
> /edit
> Sorry I simply can't allow you to continue with a post that is clearly designed merely to add fuel to the ongoing fire <SteveS Conscience>
> ...


That's nothing.

2.0GL MkIII Cavalier with tacho electric front windows _and_ a manual winding sunroof. Boy, were my neighbours jealous. :-*


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok - I think I am following this thread, just one question...........

When we talk about being cut up by a Micra we are talking about these, yes?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ jacTT225 ... :wink: . Although some baby faced TT owners on here might not need those  :wink:


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

garyc said:


> SteveS said:
> 
> 
> > What does a "company rep" look like then? Short hair? Glasses? Jacket on a hanger in the back? One of those bluetooth earpieces?
> ...


Ooohh but the 1.8i CD with the covered door pockets.....jesus but I was easily impressed :roll:.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Thought this might amuse some of you - others will probably feel forced to argue the point;

I was watching TV when i saw "Britains Worst Drivers" on the Bravo channel.

I thought it would be good for a laugh so watched it much to the g/f's dismay. Towards the second half of the programme they took what should've been their 4 finalists (which had dropped to 3) to France and guess what car they were using??

A Nissan Micra  How i laughed.

They had British flags all over it and on the roof of the car almost like driving instructors have, they had in bold writing "BRITAINS WORST DRIVER"

I had just got back in from witnessing first hand some appaling driving ( dont worry i won't name cars stephen :wink: ) but after watching this was amazed.

By using a Micra on this programme were trying to implicate something? Were they trying to say something about Nissan Micra drivers???!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> I have given up answering posts in this thread as it's just got ridiculous, but what car do you think i should have.
> 
> A Merc SL AMG?
> 
> ...


dont any one dare say a micra :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Thought this might amuse some of you - others will probably feel forced to argue the point;
> 
> I was watching TV when i saw "Britains Worst Drivers" on the Bravo channel.
> 
> ...


why was your girlfriend dismayed?
was it because your becoming obsessed? [smiley=deal2.gif]
or was because you didnt make the final! :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this might amuse some of you - others will probably feel forced to argue the point;
> ...


You may laugh at your pathetic joke but i think the joke's on you as everyone can take this as a joke, and the majority has agreed with ME - not you - in this thread, and others, but you have to make a remark that you hope will spill out into yet another argument.

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I like this thread - it keeps me on my toes  :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I like this thread - it keeps me on my toes  :wink:


i think i touched a nerve! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not here you didn't! . This is the only thread that is keeping me currently entertained after Vlastan's one! :lol: :wink: :!:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Not here you didn't! . This is the only thread that is keeping me currently entertained after Vlastan's one! :lol: :wink: :!:


no abi, not you i meant the person spitting their dummy out! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Not here you didn't! . This is the only thread that is keeping me currently entertained after Vlastan's one! :lol: :wink: :!:
> ...


Ahhhhhhh hmmmmm :wink: ....I can't believe there are so many of them about at the moment :wink: . What is this place, some sort of kindergarten? :lol:


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Not here you didn't! . This is the only thread that is keeping me currently entertained after Vlastan's one! :lol: :wink: :!:
> ...


The enticement of which largely appears to be your aim in life.


----------

